# sentra stalled, now won't start, just cranks



## duranged (Apr 7, 2005)

like the topic says, i am buying a sentra off this kid, he said it ran fine then one day, he was sitting at a stop light anjd it just stalled, when he went to start it, it would crank over, but not start, is dad tried to starts it but nothing, he only wants 100 dollars for the car, because his mom and dad bought him a new one (dang rich kids,lol) so i was thinking of getting it for a grocery getter for me and my missus, can u guys help, i am looking at it saturday afternoon


----------



## Cheesy (Apr 7, 2005)

If it just cranks and no start like my Honda did it could be the ignition switch.
A way to check is to turn the key to the start position and hold it,if it keeps cranking and doesn't start theres a good chance thats the problem.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

it could also be the coil. i had a 73 super beetle do the same thing to me. my dad had some wierd idea to just buy a new coil and it started like nothing ever happened. or the timimg chain broke, but that would definately be more noticeable!


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

You need three things: fuel, spark, and compression. With fuel, from personal experience, a clogged fuel filter will make a car hard to start, or deprive it of fuel. Of course, a fuel problem could be a fuel pump. A long shot is to check the fuses. I have heard of others doing all kinds of troubleshooting, to find out they had a blown fuse. It may be nice if you could pull the plugs and check their condition. It may give some clue. NGK plugs work great in Sentras. Other brands may not (Bosch did not work well in mine). Only time I had a hard time starting a car is when I flooded it. The gas washed the piston rings of oil, and I lost compression. I replaced my coil. That was not the problem. I was towed to the my mechanic, and he put a little oil in each cylinder to increase compression and it started up. Not that this is your problem or solution, just something to be aware of. 

My Haynes manual gives a few troubleshooting tips for the engine hard to start when warm:
-Air Filter Clogged
-Corroded Battery connections, especially ground
-Faulty Coolant Temperature Sensor

In addition to the above, it says if engine rotates, but will not start:
-Fuel tank empty (wouldn't that be funny!  )
-Leaking injectors, faulty fuel pump, pressure regulator, etc,
-Broken timing chain (would not think this, but maybe way out of time?)
-Worn, or incorrectly gapped spark plugs
-Broken, loose, or disconnected wiring in the starting circuit.
-Loose distributor is changing ignition timing
-Broken, loose, or disconnected wires at the ignition coil or faulty coil.

I think I would check for loose connections, check the air filter, fuses etc,. I have replaced my plug wires two times, but it just made it miss. Also, a bad injector would just make it miss in my experience. Since it was running OK, then stalled, I am leaning toward fuel/air starvation. Really wish you luck.


----------



## duranged (Apr 7, 2005)

ok well guess again, i took of the cap and rotor, and the dist. does not move when i crank the engine, bad timing chain maybe???


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

That would be my guess. Definitely would cause the symptoms of not starting. I have a feeling the car was not taken care of, but you may know that already.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

you popped a chain. hopefully, you did not rap the piston on the valves. Its not easy to replace the chains while in the car. A lot of removal of parts. Thats interesting, I never heard of a chain going on the 1.6 or 2.0 before, but if the guides are worn well, the chain will slap off the cover. When you pull the front cover off, look for abnormal marks on it. Or cracking, this happens if the chain keeps rapping off the cover. Just be aware. there are 2 chains for the engines. Replace both and the guides tensioner also. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

He's already found his answer... Broken Cam Shaft!!!

check out his post here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=895595#post895595


----------



## duranged (Apr 7, 2005)

actually, it ended up bieing a snapped exhaust cam, of all things, if anyone has a stock cam, they want to let me have like really cheap, please email me at [email protected] , and it would be greatlly appreciated, cause i need this car running soon,


----------



## Nicoli (Apr 26, 2005)

duranged said:


> like the topic says, i am buying a sentra off this kid, he said it ran fine then one day, he was sitting at a stop light anjd it just stalled, when he went to start it, it would crank over, but not start, is dad tried to starts it but nothing, he only wants 100 dollars for the car, because his mom and dad bought him a new one (dang rich kids,lol) so i was thinking of getting it for a grocery getter for me and my missus, can u guys help, i am looking at it saturday afternoon


a simple thing to look at first. it the wires that connect the fuel pump. those are located under the back seat in the center.(fret not. the back seat is simple to remove.) be sure those are snug in the socket. I say this Because in some of these old cars those wires and connectors get brittle. and it would be sad to put all that time into pulling a fuel pump out of the tank to find Out it was a simple plug issue.


----------

